# The Coolest Wizard Of Them All



## Nesacat (Jul 18, 2007)

Harry Potter has lost his magic - he is not the nation's favourite wizard, according to a new poll.

Daniel Radcliffe's schoolboy sorcerer came only third in a poll of the film world's best magicians.

Gandalf, played by the film veteran Sir Ian McKellen in the Lord of the Rings trilogy, was voted the top wizard.

His long-bearded lookalike Prof Albus Dumbledore, brought to life by Sir Michael Gambon and previously by Richard Harris in the Harry Potter films, came second. Potter came only third with 9% of the vote.
 		  Merlin, from Disney's The Sword in the Stone, was fourth, followed by the Wizard of Oz from the classic 1939 film.

The poll of 3,000 movie fans was carried out by the cinema advertising company Pearl & Dean, whose spokeswoman Kathryn Jacob said: "When it comes to movie wizards it seems the bigger the beard the better, and the teenage Harry Potter simply can't complete with the grizzled facial hair of Dumbledore and Gandalf.

"However, he's still a wizard in training, so maybe one day his facial hair will be just as spellbinding to cinema audiences."

The poll came as the book retailer Waterstones launched an online petition to save Potter.

It wants to persuade JK Rowling to continue writing the adventures of Harry Potter beyond the final book in the series, Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows.

*Favourite movie wizards*
 1. Gandalf (The Lord Of The Rings) 44%
 2. Dumbledore (Harry Potter) 17%
 3. Harry Potter (Harry Potter) 9%
 4. Merlin (The Sword in the Stone) 6%
 5. The Wizard of Oz (The Wizard of Oz) 2%

Am not entirely sure how Merlin made it to the bottom of the list but it's good to see Gandalf at the top.


----------



## The Ace (Jul 18, 2007)

Well, they haven't filmed 'The Belgariad,' yet.  The others are only keeping Belgarath's seat warm.


----------



## Joel007 (Jul 18, 2007)

W00t Gandalf FTW! (and other low IQ'd attempts at cheerful witticism)


----------



## kythe (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm not sure how to rate Dumbledore as a movie wizard since there have been two actors playing him that portray him differently.  I think they both had their strengths and weaknesses as actors, but overall I'm not as impressed with movie Dumbledore as with book Dumbledore.

How about the dwarf from the movie Willow?  He did magic and he wanted to be village wizard.  He may not have had the title, but I would still consider him a wizard.


----------



## Joel007 (Jul 18, 2007)

Willow was a great film  I still wouldn't rate him as high as book-Dumbledore or Gandalf (either version)


----------



## tangaloomababe (Jul 18, 2007)

Question is David Bowie's character in Labyrinth a wizard?  If so I rather like him, he's more your not so nice wizard.  Otherwise Richard Harris's Dumbledore.


----------



## bruno-1012 (Jul 19, 2007)

Got to be Belgarath any day of the week.

As far as I'm concerned just for the image of him feet up, flagon of ale in hand squaring a beam with magic.


----------



## Abbot (Jul 19, 2007)

No Beldin all they way, What no one likes Beldin anymore?


----------



## Nesacat (Jul 19, 2007)

And what about Raistlin Majere. Him I really do like next to Gandalf and Beldin. Though yes, Belgarath is pretty cool in a disreputable fashion.


----------



## GOLLUM (Jul 19, 2007)

Nesacat said:


> And what about Raistlin Majere. Him I really do like next to Gandalf and Beldin. Though yes, Belgarath is pretty cool in a disreputable fashion.


Huh? I didn't know you read the DragonLance series Nesa. Raistlin is my favourite Weiss and Hickmann character of all time!!


----------



## Nesacat (Jul 19, 2007)

He definitely is my favourite Dragonlance character. Liked him from the very first time I met him.


----------



## Joel007 (Jul 19, 2007)

Raistlin was the reason I read Dragonlance  A most awesome wizard. They made a tribute to him in Baldur's Gate 2, with Edwin: A red wizard of Thay.


----------



## Vortex Manipulator (Jul 23, 2007)

I always thought Sir Ian McKellan should have been asked to play Albus Dumbledore after the 1st guy to play him sadly passed away.

Dumbledore doesn't sound right with an Irish accent! 

I'm sure he could have pulled off doing 2 high profile characters at a similar time.

I found Hugo Weaving very believable as Elrond (LOTR) & Smith (Matrix)

And I do agree Gandalf is pretty damn cool!


----------

